# Anyone lose a Boa?



## cagey (Oct 14, 2019)

https://www.news.com.au/national/ns...n/news-story/b52fdf24e7e59336f8caa626d93700fe


----------



## Herpetology (Oct 14, 2019)

Looks more like a boa constructor ehh ehhh?


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 14, 2019)

The skin was not left like that by the snake; it's not possible for a snake to leave it as we see it there. A human posed it like that. Possibly they found it on the ground nearby and put it up in the framework for a better picture but by far most likely some prankster took it from their pet's enclosure and put it up to troll people and is no doubt delighted at the result.

Whether or not you agree with what the prankster did, you'd have to admit... well played.


----------



## -Adam- (Oct 14, 2019)

Herptology said:


> Looks more like a boa constructor ehh ehhh?



I can't believe I laughed at that.... but I did.

I need help!

And on that note - that may not be a house frame... It may be a frame for....




.... a shed. 



@Sdaji - that was my thought as well... sounds like a prank. Well played - but may have gone further than first anticipated with biosecurity now involved.


----------



## Herpetology (Oct 14, 2019)

My thoughts too sdaji, would love to know how it crammed into that tight angle without knocking the piece of wood out


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 14, 2019)

-Adam- said:


> @Sdaji - that was my thought as well... sounds like a prank. Well played - but may have gone further than first anticipated with biosecurity now involved.



Again, whether or not you admire the prankster, it would be poetic justice if the success of the prank resulted in sufficient investigation to track down the owner and confiscate the boa.

Having said that, if I was the boa I wouldn't be particularly nervous.


----------



## GBWhite (Oct 15, 2019)

I find it very sus. I mean it seems a bit more than a coincidence that it's the start of the business season for "snake catchers" and a shed of a "large" Boa just happens to show up draped over the framework of a building site in full view of the public. Personally if I were a member of the DPI I'd be looking into the friends and associates of the bloke that's been on TV and in the papers (and who appears to me wouldn't know s..t from clay) from Australian Snake Catchers to see if I could locate the owner.


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 15, 2019)

wow first a reticulated python skin which magically appeared and now a boa shed

people covering their tracks

almost as bad as that guy on facebook reptile page talking about a guy on scam tree who told him to declare his animal as deceased so he can trade it for a corn snake ---- next day he asks how to declare an animal as [email protected][email protected][email protected]! AMAZING


----------

